# White scuffing on Jet Black interior



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello, I have jet black interior in my Cruze but I get bad scuffing when people sit on the seats or touch the cloth on the sides or dash. What do you recommend to get rid of the white scuffing?

It makes everything look worn even though no one practically sits in my Cruze (maybe 2 times a month).

See photos below..


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Vacuum? Lint roller? Just a thought...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

For the cloth material on the door I just use a damp microfiber cloth and I easily wipe it.off. I also get the white scuff marks and that's how I clean them theyre pretty easy to clean off, give it a try on your seats too, I have the jet black leather interior.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

Vacuuming doesn't clear it up. It creates them. I'll try and damp cloth. I didn't want to ruin the material or start getting it mil-dewy because of how often I'd have to do it.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

Dont soak the cloth inserts with water, just wipe them as if you were cleaning the windows, hope that helps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## alysia143 (Sep 5, 2012)

is it only the cloth or is it the plastic dash as well?


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Corvidae said:


> Hello, I have jet black interior in my Cruze but I get bad scuffing when people sit on the seats or touch the cloth on the sides or dash. What do you recommend to get rid of the white scuffing?
> 
> It makes everything look worn even though no one practically sits in my Cruze (maybe 2 times a month).
> 
> See photos below..


I have the same interior and get the same scuffing. I don't have any problem wiping them off. You have to use a lint free cloth, micro fiber. Otherwise, you just make it worse. Tried a paper towel initially, and it made a mess. 

I never use paper towels to clean the inside of the Cruze but was sitting in a parking lot waiting for the wife. I had a few of those free paper towels from a gas station. The white scuff marks got my attention and decided to wipe them off with the paper towels. Don't do that with the black interior. It's like using sand paper on the paper towels. Crud all over.


----------



## matt45 (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks for the info i will try this because i have same problem


----------



## larbian (Jul 30, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I just bought a '14 and I think it is ridiculous that the interior leaves white marks and creates such a maintenance. What kind of material did they use??? Not even stain repellant.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

larbian said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just bought a '14 and I think it is ridiculous that the interior leaves white marks and creates such a maintenance. What kind of material did they use??? Not even stain repellant.


What interior parts are you seeing this on.....ie, hard plastic or cloth parts.

Rob


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm seeing it on my hard plastic door pieces where the window bottom meets the door. First black interior I've ever seen do this


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've seen this white scuffing on the black cloth materials on the Cruze in many pics and in person on dealers' lots and it does look really bad and it would irk the **** out of me too! I try to avoid black interiors.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I have it too. On the door and fabric. If you wrote it with a wet cloth or armor wipes it goes away for a while

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Reason I asked what parts of the interior are showing this.......my black interior panels show this as well btw, is because I first had this happening on the hard plastic panels used on my 09 Miata w/black interior.

The cause seems to be our dead skin being scraped off where we touch or rub a panel. This was noted as the weather warmed up and short sleeves became the order of the day......much less of a problem during the cooler, sweat shirt and jacket time of the year.
I found that dry microfiber towels pull it out of the grain of the plastic and pores of the cloth with no problem at all.
Note though, I said DRY.....don't put any water or other products on the toweling.

I'm guessing this type of material is some latest greatest easy to reclaim type material that has a bit more roughness than found on older cars......of course, they had less hard plastic to drag your parts against anyways.

Regardless, just wipe them down with the dry microfibre and it'll look just fine.....even the cloth seats respond favorably.

Rob


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Interesting.. I didn't dampen the fabric.. just the panels.. I'll try a micro cloth next time. I know it will be back lol.


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm seeing it on my hard plastic door pieces where the window bottom meets the door. First black interior I've ever seen do this
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Wikipedia


i just used a dry microfiber cloth, as was recommended here in this thread, and it came right off.
first car I ever had with black interior, so I guess I'll be keeping some of those cloths in the car.
its weird that just resting your arm on the door panels would do that, maybe I'll have to go and get exfoliated or whatever that's called when you go to a spa and they rub you down with those sea sponges and put rocks on your back


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol. But wait if you order now you will get 2!!!! And a free flashlight and magnifying glass and carrying case.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I just vacuum the cloth pieces when I do the rest of the car and it comes right off, no biggy.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I've been wondering about this exact same issue with my new Cruze. I try to wipe it off with my hand but (of course) it just gets worse. I'll give it a go with a microfiber towel


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe door trim is made of sea sponge


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## larbian (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry, I was never notified someone replied to this.

All of it. The cloth especially. The plastic gets a white haze to it. The dealer was going to replace all the panels but at the time I figured it would be the same. I'm out of warranty now for the interior. It's been 3 years.

If my skin is dry and rub up against the door panels or seats, the cloth turns white. I have the black and charcoal interior.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

larbian said:


> Sorry, I was never notified someone replied to this.


You have to either subscribe and set up notifications or rely on the next poster to either reply with quote or mention you ( @larbian ) in the post.


----------

